

Fuck Cancer  - tilt
http://www.letsfcancer.com/

======
giberson
I've been known to be brash and enjoy brash statements, but for an awareness
cause it doesn't really resonate with me. Especially with copy like "let's
declare this month Fucktember".. It really comes off, I dunno, immature? Seems
like the emphasis is more on saying the word fuck rather than having an
aggressive proactive attitude towards cancer screening and awareness.

------
pavel_lishin
I wonder why they didn't get the letsfuckcancer tlds as well.

Also, why some spammer registered "fuckcancer.com".

